# [SOLVED] hp D2545 machine gun noise



## NotherOldGuy (Jul 4, 2011)

This printer suddenly started making a terrible racket just before the print head moves. Sounds like a jammed set of gears jumping. Noise comes from right side, just below where print head parks when lid is opened. It still prints but I'm afraid it will soon self-destruct. I uninstalled/installed it, no effect. No paper jam.


----------



## NotherOldGuy (Jul 4, 2011)

There is what appears to be a "wiper" carriage under the "clean position of the print head. It was a othe rear for some unknown reason. I pulled it to the front, powered up, and _voila_, fixed. Dumb, what?


----------



## Feynman (Jan 7, 2012)

THANKS, bro!
You are THE MAN!

He's talking about a plastic piece the sits under the ink cartridges
(with the cover open). Best thing to do is unplug the power so the cartridges sit on the left-hand side. The piece in question is under
where they sit on the right hand side.
Hope this helps.


----------



## karense (Jan 7, 2012)

I was having the same problem. I pulled the piece forward and it fixed the noise but then it wipes and then stays back again for the next time. Any idea how to make it stop it and stay in the forward position when it finishes "wiping?


----------

